# Someone Near Mississippi?



## fenderphoto (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello, my name is Alex and I am looking to do a colaboration with someone for a project I am interested in. I live in south MS down in Biloxi/Gulfport area. I am also interested in learning and teaching vice-versa. I don't have any outrageous gear just basic equipment. If interested private message me and I wil get back to you as soon as possible.


----------

